
The Educational Tyranny of the Neurotypicals - mindgam3
https://www.wired.com/story/tyranny-neurotypicals-unschooling-education/
======
mindgam3
The more I think about it, the more I agree with the basic tenets of the
neurodiversity movement as presented here by MIT Media Lab director Joi Ito.

The key word in the quote below is “interface”:

‘Many mental “illnesses” can be “cured” by providing the appropriate interface
to learning, living, or interacting...’

We will make more progress by focusing on interfaces between people than by
diagnosing and separating all the so-called “not normal” ones.

Disclosure: I’m a former chess prodigy with garden variety anxiety, deeply
sensitive to sounds and textures, could easily be labeled and placed on the
“spectrum” if I chose, which I don’t. I’ve learned how to connect in new ways
thanks to proper interfaces and support and I believe all of us have this
capability.

~~~
dragonwriter
> We will make more progress by focusing on interfaces between people than by
> diagnosing and separating all the so-called “not normal” ones.

Diagnosing isn't about separating, it's about identifying needs and likely-
useful approaches, including what you describe as “interfaces”.

(It's true that for some diagnoses, separation is sometimes an intervention,
but that's not the _general_ purpose.)

